# JD 2210 Hydraulic Problems



## Gary Stoedter (Aug 12, 2021)

Earlier this year during a particularly cold day I was out moving snow with my 2210 and the front loader. At one point, hydraulic fluid just started spewing out of the bottom of the tractor. I managed to get the tractor into the shop, where it has sat until last week, when the loss of my job now leaves me plenty of time to figure out what happened. I tore down everything. There is no obvious "hole" where all the fluid can be spewing out. It seems to be coming from where the driveshaft enters the transmission. So I am thinking that there has to be some kind of seal on this point but my research so far has yielded nothing. I got the technical manual and scoured it but there doesn't seem to be anything in there about a seal in that area. I saw a bunch on this and other forums and see how to remove the driveshaft, fan, etc. so I will start with that. I also read about a thrust bearing being out but I can't believe there is a bearing with no seal. If anyone has any information that would help I would appreciate it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
It appears seal for for trans shaft that powers MFWD drive shaft is item 23


----------

